# YShoot Slingshot



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

As a long time lurker on the board but now new member with a few observations regarding the Yshoot slingshot. I'm sorry if this post is a bit long winded and rambling but I just thought my experience may be of use to other novices or experienced shooters looking for another great slingshot.

Firstly I would like to say a little about my slingshot background. I started shooting about six months ago and over that period I've have endeavored to find my holy grail of slingshots that allows me to shoot like some of the slingshot snipers that frequent this board. When I started I loved the technique and skill of this hobby, pastime and art form. I started by purchasing a couple of the cheap Chinese eBay tube shooters but then learned about their dubious construction. This didn't really matter to me as I'm a plinker so only shot light tubes with a maximum of 9.5mm steel ball bearing as ammunition so the frames seemed adequate. These Chinese shooters allowed me to fire the ammo down range but my accuracy was not great so the search continued. I then tried some of the commercially available slingshots, which turned out to be fine slingshots, but again my accuracy was inconsistent at best. I tried making my own tubes and pouches but still there were frequent flyers and the occasional fork hits to contend with so the search continued. I purchased jigsaw blades and a saw and tried a few board cuts and naturals but again the accuracy did not seem to be there no matter how I configured the slingshots.

Then about a month ago I was trawling the board and Internet on my quest for information and knowledge when I came upon Nathan's video on the Yshoot slingshot, which seemed to be worth a look. After a bit more searching I found their website and decided that I would buy one to give it a go. I would have ordered from Nathan's excellent Simple Shot Shooting Sports but as I'm in the UK it made more sense to order directly from Yshoot in France. Their website is in French so after a quick email to confirm shipping charges I ordered from YShoot.com. The slingshot I ordered was the Pack Loisir which comes with single 2040 tube and some 6mm plastic 0.2 gramme ammo but as this is not a steel pack there are no neodymium magnets in there. After about a week I had the slingshot in hand and this is just a quick review of it.

The slingshot itself is quite compact and very light and made from a black molded polycarbonate and utilizes the ball in tube attachment method. I shoot it with a pinch grip and it seems to fit my hand nicely and is confortable to shoot. The single tubes are 160 mm/ 6¼ inches long with a leather pouch that is attached through two holes on each side with the tubes threaded through with no ties. If wanting to shoot heavier ammo or with more power the Yshoot can be shot with double tubes if required. When shooting I have found I am more accurate when the smooth side of the leather pouch is on the ammo side. The Yshoot is not a blingy in your face type of slingshot that shouts at you it is just very understated and seems to do "exactly what it says on the tin". The Yshoot is the closest slingshot to my holy grail that I have found and since purchasing it is the only slingshot I reach for. The Yshoot allows me to put the ammo on or close to my target and has eliminated my tendency for flyers and fork hits. Because of limitations the furthest I had been shooting was about 5 metres in my garage using 9.5 mm steel ball bearings into a cardboard catchbox and my accuracy was ok but intermittent with occasional flyers. When I tried to shoot indoors from about 7.5 metres using 6mm plastic bb's my accuracy was pretty poor, as they seemed too light to fly in anything like the right direction. With the Yshoot my accuracy is now much better and I am now shooting from approximately 7.5 metres using the lightweight 6mm 0.2 gramme ammo and hitting a drinks can base sized target on a regular basis. I now feel with the Yshoot that the only thing that really limits my ability to hit the target is my ability and not the slingshot, tubes or pouch so it is all down to me. I love this slingshot and now I think that unless something special catches my eye I will only be in the market for a few more Yshoots and some spare tubes. I think its that good. To summarize I think the genius of the Yshoot is its simple no nonsense design that just seems to work for me and allows me to just shoot it with no fuss and dramas and that's just the way I like it.

If new to shooting read and watch as much as possible and try as many slingshots as possible because I'm sure that your holy grail slingshot is out there it just a matter of trial and error to find it. I'm not saying that this slingshot is for everyone but if in the market for a compact, lightweight tube shooter then have a look at the Yshoot which is available from either Simple Shot Shooting Sports or direct from Yshoot.com if on the European side of the pond. Also check out Nathan's video, which gives an excellent overview of the Yshoot.

PS sorry about the rambling and mods if you think in the wrong area please move but I felt my history and the process was relevant to my thoughts about the Yshoot.

Thanks

Dave.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome Dave.

I bought a Yshoot direct from their website too ages ago now. It's a nice little sling although I'm not very good with tubes. I prefer flatbands. I can get sort of accurate from 10 or so metres with it after 10 shots but I do get quite a few wild ones. No fork hits mind.

Ben


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very good review and welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Ben and bigron

Yes there's plenty of variety and much to learn when you shoot slingshots and it's a real journey of trial and error to find what actually works for you.

I see myself as better listener than talker but because of what seemed to be an almost instantaneous improvement I felt compelled to shout about the Yshoot hence the review. I decided quite early that I liked the idea of tubes for ease of use, easy construction and longevity and that's why I went for the Chinese style shooters. In the 6 months I have really enjoyed the shooting but I used to spend the sessions analyzing everything, adjusting anchor points, tube lengths, pouches and all manner of things. I know I will never be able to shoot like Bill Hays or some of the other excellent shooters on here but wanted to get so that I could consistently hit the catch box and if possible be close or hit the target. Now I just set up the catch box, retire to 7.5 metres and just shoot without really thinking too much about it. It seems that when I got the Yshoot some of h34r:'the force" h34r: that Bill Hays possesses had been transferred to me overnight. My shooting improved considerably and after watching Nathan's video again and using the smooth side of the pouch ammo side and rough to grip I was really near to where I wanted to be. It's a really great feeling. I know that it may not be for everyone but the Yshoot is for me a really great lightweight little slingshot that appears to mask a lot of my shooting problems.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Spireshot said:


> As a long time lurker on the board but now new member with a few observations regarding the Yshoot slingshot. I'm sorry if this post is a bit long winded and rambling but I just thought my experience may be of use to other novices or experienced shooters looking for another great slingshot.
> 
> Firstly I would like to say a little about my slingshot background. I started shooting about six months ago and over that period I've have endeavored to find my holy grail of slingshots that allows me to shoot like some of the slingshot snipers that frequent this board. When I started I loved the technique and skill of this hobby, pastime and art form. I started by purchasing a couple of the cheap Chinese eBay tube shooters but then learned about their dubious construction. This didn't really matter to me as I'm a plinker so only shot light tubes with a maximum of 9.5mm steel ball bearing as ammunition so the frames seemed adequate. These Chinese shooters allowed me to fire the ammo down range but my accuracy was not great so the search continued. I then tried some of the commercially available slingshots, which turned out to be fine slingshots, but again my accuracy was inconsistent at best. I tried making my own tubes and pouches but still there were frequent flyers and the occasional fork hits to contend with so the search continued. I purchased jigsaw blades and a saw and tried a few board cuts and naturals but again the accuracy did not seem to be there no matter how I configured the slingshots.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this very helpful and detailed review and welcome to this great Forum!

Have a good one and always wear Safety Glasses!

Luke


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Neat! The way you attached the pouch is also very interesting


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Luke And Metropolicity

Yes, always wear safety glasses is good advice, which I now always follow and encourage others to do so. I have had a few occasions when tubes have slipped due to my lack of technical ability resulting in a slap in the mouth which is always refreshing :slap:.

Eric, I'm afraid I cannot claim responsibility for the way the pouch is attached it is the way Yshoot supply their tubes with the slingshot though I have copied it on a few of my home made tube and pouch sets. It seems to work quite well and has never slipped on me though a few times the tubes have split near to the pouch.

ps Eric, your slingshots are fantastic works of art, beautiful work.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Great review Spireshot, thanks. Think this would be a great slingshot for my son with light tubes on it. Im in the UK too so will order direct from Yshot. Keep getting the royal mail £8 handling charge whenever i order anything from the states which is unfortunate.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

monkeyboab said:


> Great review Spireshot, thanks. Think this would be a great slingshot for my son with light tubes on it. Im in the UK too so will order direct from Yshot. Keep getting the royal mail £8 handling charge whenever i order anything from the states which is unfortunate.


I have a tip for that monkeyboab. If possible ask the seller to label the total value of good to $15 not the actual cost. Also to label it as 'toy slingshot' or 'novelty keyring' etc depending on what you buy. That way you'll avoid the tax sting. Clued up sellers like Bill Hays who post to the UK and other countries a lot already know about this but other people/companies do not.

I ordered a Baliyo Spyderco pen direct from the states, about $50 with postage. Then I got stung with a further £18 charge when it landed in the UK, all because $30 was in the total value. I paid about £50 for a pen!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks bmlodge, Ive had stuff from Bill and from Metro and they were spot on. My last order was a scout from simplest and I got stung on it. Its easier when your dealing with an individual on here or by mail to ask them to mark down the value than it is ordering online from a store. Thats an expensive pen ouch! I'll order this slingshot after my holiday straight from Yshoot.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

No worries. Another work around I think is to label it as a 'gift' or 'For student', although I haven't tried this, I'm going on what the parcel force bloke told me.

That's weird. I've ordered from simpleshot a few times and haven't been stung. In fact my first order was a scout with some bandsets. Yeah I completely agree. If I'd have emailed Spyderco I doubt they would have done it being a large well known company, just my impression, I could be wrong.

Yeah I ordered mine direct from Yshoot. It came pretty quickly.


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi monkeyboab and bmlodge

I don't mind the tax it's the post office handling fee that really annoys me, it's usually more then than the tax argh!!

monkeyboab the Yshoot is just a good no frills shooter which uses the ball in tube method for attaching the tubes. It's my first ball in tube shooter but seems to work just fine and I'm really happy shooting with it. I'm shooting the lightweight 6mm plastic balls with it using 2040 tubes and it shoots really well. The frame is quite compact so would probably be ok for a smaller hand and should shoot lighter tubes just fine with the ability to progress to stronger tubes as and when he wants to.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks bmlodge and spireshot.

I'm much the same it's the £8 handling fee even if it's like 82p charge.

I showed my son this yesterday and he loved it so will get it ordered up for him. Thanks for the info bout the size spireshot should hopefully fit his hands ok. Need lighter bands as he tends to twist the frame more on heavier bands, single 2040 would be fine.


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi monkeyboab

The pack I sent for was the Pack Loisir which has the 6mm plastic balls and single 2040 tubes but does not come with the magnets in the handle as it is not supplied with the steel balls. If the tubes are too short for your son you could make some more tubes up that are a bit longer and then tune by adjusting the length to suit. It is a bit fiddly getting the ball into the tube so use rubbing alcohol or good old spit to held manipulate the ball down the tube. To help initially getting the ball in the end of the tube I use a set of 3 jawed pliers that I think were used for putting numbers on cables when panel wiring to open up the ends of the tube. Check out Nathans excellent video on the Simpleshot Shooting sports website where he shows how he does the ball in tube method.

Looking at the Yshoot website there is 5 euro off the Pack Loisir but don't forget to factor in the shipping cost.

PS monkeyboab, sorry if I'm teaching my grandmother to suck eggs with regards to the ball in tube method.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up with the Pack Loisir not having the magnets on it. think my son would be disappointed he liked that feature on it. I'll probably get one of the tools for putting the balls into the tubes as it is fiddly I had a go at it. Off on holiday on Saturday I'll order one on my return.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

monkeyboab said:


> Thanks for the heads up with the Pack Loisir not having the magnets on it. think my son would be disappointed he liked that feature on it. I'll probably get one of the tools for putting the balls into the tubes as it is fiddly I had a go at it. Off on holiday on Saturday I'll order one on my return.


I bought this monkeyboab

http://www.dx.com/p/outdoor-slingshot-brass-ball-assembler-tool-for-rubber-band-copper-silver-227910#.VYp7N_lVhBc

Only problem is it took about a month to arrive by which time obviously I'd put ballbearings in the tube by hand countless times. To be honest I found it a lot more easy to do than expected and I'm guessing I would have struggled more using the special tool!

Ben


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Bonjour Spireshot,

Just came across this thread. Your initial review of the Yshoot is excellent.
As an avid collector and shooter (of modest skill), I was more interested in the description of your
progress so far. As you already know, the "holy grail" is not to be found in the catty itself. 
Although designs, materials, attachment methods and shooting styles are constantly evolving,
we have probably reached the point of diminishing returns when it comes to translating these changes
into better marksmanship.
Keep us posted on your progress and share your growing insights.


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Bonjour Onyx

I learned that there are many facets to slingshot shooting and it really is all about finding what you are happy with. Getting the right catch box, area to shoot, suitable ammo, targets and most importantly a slingshot that you are comfortable shooting are all important. I quickly decided that shooting at targets was my thing but shooting steel in my garage only gave me a 4/5 metre distance to the catch box and my accuracy was sometimes poor. I wanted to shoot a longer distance but shooting steel inside would have been impossible because I was more likely to hit low flying aircraft than the target I was aiming at. I wanted to shoot the plastic BB's but know matter how I tried I could not get any sort of accuracy and so you become a little frustrated with the whole shooting experience. The Yshoot allowed me to consistently put the ammo on or near to the target, which meant I enjoyed the shooting more and got me to a place where I was happy with my shooting. I shoot indoors now over about 8 metres using 6mm plastic BB's into a telescopic folding garden waste bag. The catch box and range are quick and easy to set up so it's not a problem to do. I still try and shoot a variety of slingshots and make tubes and pouches to try to find the ideal set up for me but as yet the hunt still goes on.

The thing that I have really discovered is just to try to find a total slingshot package that allows you to be happy with and enjoy your shooting. I know I'm never going to shoot like some of the awesome shots on here but apart from a little fine tuning of my slingshots I have a package that I enjoy which is what it's all about.

Enjoy your shooting whatever form it takes.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I received two of these after ordering then up after my holiday. First impressions very thin and light. this has kind of grown on me for in the pocket. They shoot well i have them banded up singly just now for light target and for my son to use. Accuracy is 10/10 on a half cut can at 10 meters but I seem to have that on almost every frame now after something clicked about a month back. All in all a nice little slingshot that I look forward to trying double banded and having in my pocket on trips away to our holiday van.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Just wondering if you guys know the size of the balls for in the tubes on this slingshot? Is it just a 4.5mm steel BB or is it 5mm? Need to get some so I can double up the bands and get a bit more zip out this lightweight.


----------



## Spireshot (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi monkeyboab

Sorry for not replying earlier only just seen your post :banghead: .

I contacted Yshoot regarding the size for some spares but can't seem to find the email. If i remember right they were about 4.5 mm so I just bought some 5mm off of eBay as I figured that bigger was less likely to pull through. Hope that helps.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Spireshot no worries mate. I used 4.5mm standard bb's with double 2040 then I got 5mm bb's off ebay. I found the tubes wore quite quickly with 5mm compared to almost zero wear on the 4.5mms so I went back to them. The tubes tore at the pouch with a few thousand shots on them.


----------

